# Zebra Danios/Betta



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

hello,
im thinking of upgrading from my 2 gal to a Mr. Aqua 7.5 gal tank and I wanted to add my betta to the new tank along with some Zebra Danios.

Would they be good tank mates?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Zebra Danios are active fish so they need at least a tank with base measurements of 24" x 11", which is a standard 20g tank. 

If you're looking tankmates maybe a snail would do fine, Nerite snails are great algae eaters, can't reproduce unless brackish waters, and stay relatively small. Or maybe some shrimps, but they sometimes become quick food for Bettas, but if you give them some hiding places they could survive, but other than that that's pretty much it.

Community tanks start at tanks bigger than 10g and even 10g tanks are kinda small for a community tank, the options are pretty limited.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Zebra Danios require a school and at least 20G IMO. They also prefer cooler water than bettas do, and if they're cramped or there aren't enough of them (or both) they can become fin nippers. I don't personally find them compatible.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

well it would also depend on the betta fish i had some danios with my betta he ate them well atleast to that i know of so i returned them. it also does depend on the tank size so there will be less stress


----------



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

thanks everyone. im getting a 7.5 gallon Mr. aqua tank soon and i am undecided in what species iwant in there. any ideas?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Not much, it's the 10G that can really suffice other fish. How about 2 ADFs or snails and shrimp? You can always divide. ;-)


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

In my own personal experience I wouldn't put zebra danios in anything smaller than a 55. They zip back and forth from end to end of the tank so fast playing with each other that they would never be able to have that much fun in even a 20 gallon. Online I've read recommendations to keep them in at least 10 gallons. Some say at least 20. But when I see how active they are, I think they would feel too restricted in a tank smaller than 55.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Agree with Orange. they did okay in my 29 gallon, but i think if i add another shoal it'll be a calmer fish. one betta would LOVE the space 7.5 gallons offers, and even divided would give two bettas sufficient space to be happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedCassette (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know about Zebra Danios, but if you're looking for other possible tankmates, neon tetras are nice.

They CAN work with a betta, but it really depends on his personality.
I had a small school of them with my oldest boy. They lived together perfectly fine for almost seven months, and then one day the betta just decided to munch 'em.


----------

